# Aussie Encounter



## Tiki P (Apr 5, 2014)

Just got back from a bucket list trip to Australia. While diving at Great Barrier Reef my wife and I made a new friend. Humphead Maori Wrasse named Wanda. Wanda is a "he fish" that used to be a "she fish" according to our dive master. Bruce Jenner fish? Either way he acted like a puppy wanting to be petted. And a camera hog! [/ATTACH]


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats awesome! On a side note, most of your groupers do the same thing and change from female to male when they get larger.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> Thats awesome! On a side note, most of your groupers do the same thing and change from female to male when they get larger.


I thought it what the opposite, but I knew they swapped.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I've noticed there are a lot of aquatic species that do that.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Your photos are really outstanding. Hope you can post some more. The Great Barrier Reef is also on my diving bucket list and it, like Guadalupe Island, is on every list of worldwide top-ten dives.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Sort of favors the POUSA :whistling:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Really cool pictures . 
Petting that fish is one of the best action pics I have seen in a while


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Very clear photos. What kind of camera was used? While in Crystal River I looked at cameras in a dive shop but I haven't kept up with the market in years.


----------

